# GET SHORTY Report may 1-3



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Left Sportsman's Marina Friday night under a full moon and headed south to do some night time swordfish drifting. On this trip I had the pleasure of fishing with my partner Reg and two fisherman from Orange Beach , Angelo and Matt. We arrived at the grounds around 11 pm and deployed the baits and had a pretty uneventful night except for the crazy rough seas and shook us all night. 

At day break we deployed the trolling lures and worked back north to shallower water to try for wahoo, where we saw scattered grass and blended blue green water. We trolled for a hour or so and got no takers so we started to drift some new areas for deep drop fish and pecked away at some nice tiles , sea bass and groupers and one monster Amberjack, till I spotted what looked like a flipped over boat 300 yards away.

We head over to discover a 23 foot rib half sunk full of bait , triple tail and a pair of big Dolphin fish. We trolled by and hook a few jacks and eventually had to go over and bait it as the live bait was so thick we couldn't catch the dolphin. Matt hooks up the bigger of the two on a whole squid and the battle is on ! about 30 minutes later up pops a huge dolphin which i missed twice at gaff before finally sinking the gaff and landing the fish. After that we tried to catch the other dolphin but it wouldn't bite so we turned our attention to the biggest triple tail under the raft and i finally caught him on a squid and Matt scooped him up in the net for me.

While the guys were landing bait i decide to drop in 700 feet at the raft and see whats up down there. Well it was apparently right on a rock because i caught some nice fish out there including Grayline tiles and snowy groupers. We spent some time bumping that area and then left to deeper water to try our luck on a day time swordfish. We set out to 1200 feet west of the canyon and made some drops where we got a few bites but no hook ups, but i went down to the bottom in these same areas and pulled up one golden tile after another in the deepest water i have yet to fish. We messed around with that area till 1 hour before dark and trolled off to a completely different area 8 miles away to try for night time swords once again.

First bait out gets a shark so we decide to move the boat a mile away or so . We get the baits out and settled in and around 11 pm under a bright full moon sky Angelo jumps up and says we are on ? Im really confused because no rods are going off but he said he saw the disco light swim by the boat from one of our baits . Well about 1 min later Reggie starts screaming Swordfish Swordfish Swordfish : This dang fish had swam to the port side of the boat and then crossed the stern back to starboard in our lights with our disco ball light in tow and our squid bait inside his belly. I cannot express how cool a swordfish looks when its swimming along at night in the underwater lights. 
At this point Angelo figures out which rod the fish is on and winds up all the slack and comes tight on our fish. He jumps in the chair with the 80W penn and goes to work with pretty stout drag. The fish came up pretty early green as hell so i let the leader go and the fish burned off a huge run . This went back and forth for some time until the fish popped up off the port corner trying its best to get in our rudder and prop so i just man handled him up and out from under the boat and Matt gaffed him and we both swung the fish over the rail into the boat where it went nuts!

after a few tense moments we subdued the fish and started high fives and start taking pics. We ice the fish down and clean up and get back to the drift point but went never hooked another fish , which is a good thing because the boat was plugged with fish at that point. We spent the rest of the night on drift and packed up and headed for the barn at 7:30 am.

In all it was a great time with great company and fisherman, hands off to Angelo and Matt for making this trip so much fun and so much less work by helping from every facet, which made everything roll so smooth ( Thx Guys).


Enjoy the pictures till next report : GET SHORTY OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*more pics*

here you go


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report!! Nice work on the sword!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Fun time in the Gulf.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great report! Nice detail and sounds like a lot of good meat for the freezer!! Nothing like coming across a floating object in the water to hold great fish. Just don't want to be running at night and find it the hard way!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the report nice sword and box of deapwater fish.no pic of the bull mahi?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and that's the way to do a good fish report. i was right there with you guys.
y'all got some good eats for a while. 

jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine report. Nice to get your target species and a bunch of bonuses.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

We had a great trip. Here is the bull, this fish whooped my ass. Never had one fight so hard.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> love the report nice sword and box of deapwater fish.no pic of the bull mahi?


Here u go


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Great report! Sounds like an awesome time!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job guys!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice work Mike, glad you were able to get down and out there! Thanks for posting report and pics.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Mike here was the cow !! Got her off that inflateable


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweeeet! Great report! :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

recess said:


> Mike here was the cow !! Got her off that inflateable



That's Awesome !!!

she wouldn't eat after we caught her boyfriend and we saw at least 5 boats go by and fish it while we drifted off :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Nice work Mike, glad you were able to get down and out there! Thanks for posting report and pics.



Thx Robert : I thought for sure we would see your Viking leave the the slip this weekend:

You must be busy buddy :thumbsup:


See you out there !


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The ole live bait !!!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

recess said:


> Mike here was the cow !! Got her off that inflateable


Great job guys, we tried to catch her, she followed my bull all the way to the boat a time or two but we were concentrated on getting the bigger bull in. We t back and searched for her but she went hiding. Glad somebody picked her up, I'm sure she got lonely.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice report and funny about gene and crew catching the cow off the RIB. Congrats on the sword. They are awesome in the water and on the dinner table.


----------



## lookinlagit (Aug 3, 2009)

Great report Mike thanks 

-Ben C. 

Been out at the maersk valiant lately, not great fishing but a few nice YFT caught by the Venice charters despite dirty water. We are working in walker ridge now so not going to be able to give any first hand Mississippi Canyon reports but I can get some relayed to me from Na Kika.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report and all the pics for proof. Just awesome capt!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Funny thing ..... Found that same zodiac Saturday morning 30+ miles away from where we found it and pulled another nice dolphin off it .


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

recess said:


> Funny thing ..... Found that same zodiac Saturday morning 30+ miles away from where we found it and pulled another nice dolphin off it .


That's crazy 

I think it would be cool to tie it to the bottom and leave it there 😀


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I swear Angelo can smell swordfish down there.


----------

